# Songs lyrics



## OULobo (Jun 15, 2005)

I thought it would be cool to have a thread dedicated to favorite song lyrics. Post what you like, why you like it, what it means to you, who sings it, what song and/or album it is on, ect.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 15, 2005)

From my current Signature:


". . . la la la la la la la la la,
Everybody's going to the party have a real good time.
Dancing in the desert blowing up the sunshine. . ." , B.Y.O.B. By System of a Down

What it means to me:

It means that everyone is supposed to go off and have fun at the beach, aka the dessert, and just blow up a few bombs and come home. Yet, I sense that the authors were being sarcastic, and that people are not really having fun.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 15, 2005)

I like the whole song I mentioned above as well as the whole Song "Holiday" by Green Day.  Much for the same reasons, it is people expressing thier opinions through musics. 

Right wrong or indifferent, they have the right to make the song, and for people to buy it or not.


Peace :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 15, 2005)

"What do you see  on the news
   when you watch tv?
   War in the name of God
   or a playground killing spree.
   Politicians promise you the world
   and a preacher cries,
   all he ever wanted was your money
   and a b***h on the side.
   What went wrong?
   Did society twist them?

   What do you see in the center
   Of the public eye?
   Rockstars on smack
   And serial killer fries.
   Radicals blame suicide and murder
   On our form of art.
   Brainwash the youth
   Ya know they claim 
 we all play a part.

   What a shame 
 that they can't think for themselves.

   'Past tense to future tense
   and history unfolds.
   So ends a decade now
   What will the 90's hold?
   You know we're verging on the edge of an age
   and then another century will turn the page'

   What will they say when they look back on this?
   Was the 80's just a time 
   of spoiled innocence?
   We leave our legacy like dust
   in the sands of time
   Lets hope the seeds we plant today
   grow under the weight of our crimes.

   'Past tense to future tense
   and history unfolds
   and when we're old and gray
   these stories will be told.
   You know we're verging on the edge of an age
   and then another century will turn the page'

   We sail an ocean
   A sea of doubt
   Strange things make no sense
   and work things out.
   I'll choose optimism
   Scream its name
   Into the future
   A burning flame."

  Band: Sanctuary.
  CD: Into the Mirror Black.

   Its a metal band that hasn't been around for years.
   But those lyrics speak timeless volumes to me.
   They fit even now.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 15, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to actual song lyrics? I have often wondered on different songs what the individual is saying. It would make things easier to read and understand what the song might be about.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 15, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a link to actual song lyrics? I have often wondered on different songs what the individual is saying. It would make things easier to read and understand what the song might be about.



Try songmeanings.net


----------



## Sam (Jun 15, 2005)

or lyrics.com.

The beginning of an eminem song I really like... It's called Til I colapse.

"Sometimes you just feel tired, you feel weak
and when you feel weak, you feel like you just wanna give up
but you gotta search within you
gotta find that inner strength
and just pull that **** out of you
no matter how bad you just wanna fall
flat on your face.

Its a good song to listen to when your feeling uninspired or like you can't finish what you've started


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm a big Harry Chapin fan. This is a pretty literal story of how he met his wife, and for no particular reason I've always really liked it. You'd probably have to hear it sung to appreciate why...and even then, maybe you wouldn't!

*I Wanna Learn a Love Song*

 I come fresh from the street, 
 fast on my feet, kind a lean and lazy;
 not much meat on my bones, and a whole lot alone, 
 and more than a little bit crazy.
 The old six string was all I had 
 to keep my belly still,
 and for each full hour lesson I gave 
 I got a crisp ten dollar bill.

 She was married for seven years
 to a concrete castle king.
 She said she wanted to learn to play the guitar
 and to hear her children sing.
 So I'd show up about once a week
 in my faded tight-legged jeans
 with a backlog full of hobo stories
 and dilapidated dreams.

 She said, "I wanna learn a love song full of happy things."
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song; won't you let me hear you sing?"
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song, I wanna hear you play."
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song before you go away."

 So I tried to teach her a couple of chords
 and an easy melody;
 but it always turned out she'd rather listen 
 to my guitar and me.
 I could hear her old man laughing in the den, 
 playing stud poker with the boys
 while I sang so soft in the living room,
 to scared to make much noise.
 I came one week and the den was dark
 and she met me at the door.
 And we sat on the couch and we sang and talked
 till I could not sing no more.
 The silence kept on building,
 her eyes grew much too wide;
 and I could her both of our heartbeats,
 but there was no place to hide.

 She said, "I wanna learn a love song full of happy things."
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song; won't you let me hear you sing?"
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song, I wanna hear you play."
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song before you go away."


 Well, I guess you know what happened,
 God, I never been so clean.
 Yes, I feel like I'm working in a Hollywood movie
 or living out a good bad dream.
 And all them pinup girls in that tinsel world
 never touched me like she can;
 it took another man's wife in the real world life
 to make this boy a man.

 She said, "I wanna learn a love song full of happy things."
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song; won't you let me hear you sing?"
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song, I wanna hear you play."
 She said, "I wanna learn a love song before you go away."
 I guess you know I stayed.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a collection on my hard-drive (backed up by CDROM) of song lyrics by my favorite artists. It would be difficult for me to even pin down one because each of them have so different meanings for different things in my life. 
I usually find the lyrics by googling them basically type in (i.e.) Chicago lyrics and go to the individual links provided. It's usually the first three or four that give me what I need. From there it's a copy/paste away from being a permanent record of my archives. 
There's a site that's interesting enough called "http://www.kissthisguy.com/" which basically gives all those mistranslated lyrics and shows their actual lines. Kinda funny how people mis-hear their favorite songs.

But this song by Dan Fogelberg always brings a tear to my eye (yeah yeah yeah I'm an old softie alright already!) ... mainly because I think it's written very sincerely and sensitively and according to him it's true. 
It's a song of what might/could/should/wouldn't have been: 



> *Same Old Lang Syne*
> 
> Met my old lover in the grocery store
> The snow was falling Christmas eve
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2005)

I like that Dan Fogelberg song too...it reminds me of Harry Chapin's "Taxi"!


----------



## thesensei (Jun 16, 2005)

> Thank you, Lord, for saving my soul;
> Thank you, Lord, for making me whole;
> Thank you, Lord, for giving to me
> Thy great salvation so rich and free!



An old gospel chorus, sung by many.  I think the meaning, and the reason it means so much to me is clear: I was sinking in the depths of my sin, on my way to a Christless eternity in hell, when somebody told me that Jesus died on the cross, and shed His blood to pay for my sin, and if I would repent of my sin, and trust in Him alone, He would save me, and freely give me eternal life!

::in a shouting mood now::

A sinner saved by grace,
JB


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 16, 2005)

My favorite has got to be *Amazing Grace*

(This is my version of the song.)


----------



## OULobo (Jun 16, 2005)

This was one of my favorites for a long time.

Spring sweet rhythm dance in my head
Slip into my lover's hands
Kiss me won't you kiss me now
And sleep I would inside your mouth
Don't be us too shy
For knowing it's no big surprise that
I will wait for you
I will wait for no one but you

Oh please lover lay down
Spend this time with me
Together share this smile
Lover lay down
Spend this time with me
Walk with me, walk with you
Hold my hand your hands
So much we have dreamed
and we were so much younger
Hard to explain that we are stronger
A million reasons life to deny
Let's toss them away
See you and me we
Lay down look see
She and he
By my lover's side
Together share this smile
Each other's tears to cry
Together share this smile
Lover lay down
Oh please oh please
Oh please lover lay down
Oh please lover lay down
And you weep
Lover lay down
Cause it's over
Lover lay down

Say love, say love, say love, say love, say love
Should I love you
Could you love me
Darling it's all the same
'Til we dance away
Chasing me all around
Leading me all around
Leading me all around in circles
Say...


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2005)

*ANTHRAX - *_One man Stands (1990)_


> The Enemy Is Dead
> I Can't Believe What I Said
> The Enemy Is Dead
> Did it Only Exist in Our Head?
> ...


 Its better with the music....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2005)

DIRE STRAITS (from the album of the same name) 
For the veterans on this board :asian: 


> *Brothers in Arms*
> 
> These mist covered mountains
> Are a home now for me
> ...


----------

